# changing diet in pregnant goat



## MommaBugg (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a pregnant goat yesterday, they had her on a diet of sweet feed, oats and alfalfa.

When I went to purchase her feed TSC had no goat sweet feed, so I bought some noble goat.

She has been eating it and doesnt seem to be having any problems so far. What signs should I look for if she is having problems with her changed diet. I really didnt want to have to buy anything different than what she is used to, but I figured feeding her something is obviously better than her starving. I do have nutridrench and some electrolytes and baking soda if problems should arise.

Her droppings are still normal and she is still eating/ drinking and pooping fine.. shes not acting like she is bloated or in pain, so keeping fingers crossed.

Any advice or input on how I am doing would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

For a few days, it is okay for her to eat lots of hay and just slowly start her on the new feed, adding a little more every 3 or 4 days. In fact lots of goats only get hay during most of their gestation. My first fresheners get grain their entire pregnancy, but all my other goats ony get grain the last 5 weeks or so.  Otherwise they get grass hay or pasture.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 10, 2012)

The problem I am having right now is she doesnt want anything to do with the hay that I purchased for her, she only wants the little bit of alfalfa I have left. Hwo should I get her to eat the hay I bought.. I put it in for her but she ignores it.. but I dont want her to go too long with no food so I end up putting more alfalfa in for her.. that will run out soon though..

Is corn ok for her? I gave her a tiny handful and she really liked it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

a handful of corn is okay for her, but it is kind of like giving candy to a kid that wont eat their other food that is served to them. 

How do you feel about your hay?  Does it seem good quality?  Smells good?  Other animals eating it and like it?


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 10, 2012)

The buck LOVES the hay.. It smells nice and its nice and green.. just looks like the typical field grass hay that grows around here.. I think maybe she just knows I will give her what she wants if she doesnt eat it?

No idea what i would do without this forum.. you are such a great help 20K thank you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> The buck LOVES the hay.. It smells nice and its nice and green.. just looks like the typical field grass hay that grows around here.. I think maybe she just knows I will give her what she wants if she doesnt eat it?
> 
> No idea what i would do without this forum.. you are such a great help 20K thank you!


Yup, think she is just being spoiled, If she was mine she would have to adjust, I would give her a consistent amount of grain and alfalfa each day and she will have to just get over it and eat the grass hay.  Also, if you hand feed her when whe is fussing at you and you are feeling sorry for her, you may end up with a pushy fussy doe everytime you go towards the barn or out in your yard. Nothing more annoying that a goat screaming it's head off.   

Good luck with her. 

She will probably need some worming or coccidiosis prevention or both. from the stress of the move.


----------

